# How long till sweet bell peppers change colors?



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I planted some red, yellow, orange and purple sweet bell peppers for my first time this year. I have several very large green ones on several of the plants, and I was wondering how long it will take them now till they change color?

Captain Jay

www.ifnwhen.com


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I pulled mine and they were just turning yellow.
With a few nights of near 33 degrees - I didn't want to risk them getting cooked.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

captain jay said:


> I planted some red, yellow, orange and purple sweet bell peppers for my first time this year. I have several very large green ones on several of the plants, and I was wondering how long it will take them now till they change color?
> 
> Captain Jay
> 
> www.ifnwhen.com


As cool as its been, you might not see a completely red or yellow pepper. Keep them on the plants for as long as you can before frost is forecast. It might take a couple of weeks.


----------

